# Scottish Cup Final



## anotherdouble (May 21, 2016)

What a great game. As a Englishman and totally neutral I throughly enjoyed this battle. No foul play or play acting. Just two teams battling for a trophy that means so much to both clubs. 5 goals and sheer entertainment. Hope the English version is just as good. Thanks Hibs and Rangers.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2016)

with a bit of luck the english final wont have the same disgraceful scenes after the final whistle


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations to Hibernian FC ending a 102 year wait for a Scottish Cup win. Thoroughly deserved, the best team won on the day.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			with a bit of luck the english final wont have the same disgraceful scenes after the final whistle
		
Click to expand...

What disgraceful scenes? A few folk running onto the pitch hardly qualifies as disgraceful in my book.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			What disgraceful scenes? A few folk running onto the pitch hardly qualifies as disgraceful in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you need to look a bit harder and listen to what the commentators are describing.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			Perhaps you need to look a bit harder and listen to what the commentators are describing.
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps not. No violence, no trouble, fans celebrating their team winning the cup for the first time in 102 years.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 21, 2016)

What a pity to have this ending after such a great game. Mindless idiots. Throwback to the old days that we don't want. Just hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			with a bit of luck the english final wont have the same disgraceful scenes after the final whistle
		
Click to expand...

Give over.......just sheer joy at winning.
Great game by the two Scottish Championship sides, how real football is meant to be played.

Brilliant refereeing BTW.
Great result for the Hibees from a Jambo


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Or perhaps not. *No violence, no trouble, *fans celebrating their team winning the cup for the first time in 102 years.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't watching the same channel as me then. Fighting on the pitch between a small band of Rangers and some Hibs supporters. Mounted police on the pitch separating the two supporters. Commentators saying "disgraceful scenes", "throw back to 1980...", "awful", etc.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			You aren't watching the same channel as me then. Fighting on the pitch between a small band of Rangers and some Hibs supporters. Mounted police on the pitch separating the two supporters. Commentators saying "disgraceful scenes", "throw back to 1980...", "awful", etc.
		
Click to expand...

In a pub in Glasgow and they have their TV's on BBC (not sure if it's 1 or 2).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Deary me. 
A small band of Rangers supporters fighting, tell us something new.


----------



## DCB (May 21, 2016)

Sorry, but that was nothing like 1980 ! Over exuberance  by many and unfortunately some unacceptable behavior by a few. Where were the stewards at the final whistle.

Well done Hibs, there will be some party in the East side of the City tonight.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			In a pub in Glasgow and they have their TV's on BBC (not sure if it's 1 or 2).
		
Click to expand...

May explain it then...English coverage on Sky.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Deary me. 
A small band of Rangers supporters fighting, tell us something new.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thanks. That makes it all ok then.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			May explain it then...English coverage on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Got it in one...........welcome to the real world.


----------



## chippa1909 (May 21, 2016)

Rangers will be spinning in their grave over that result. :rofl:


----------



## DCB (May 21, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Rangers will be spinning in their grave over that result. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

At least the new Rangers won the Petrovac Cup &#128521;


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

DCB said:



			Sorry, but that was nothing like 1980 ! Over exuberance  by many and unfortunately some unacceptable behavior by a few. Where were the stewards at the final whistle.

Well done Hibs, there will be some party in the East side of the City tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!!

I was at the 1980 Scottish Cup Final with my Dad. Was a horrible day and a truly terrifying experience. Absolutely NOTHING like that today, just a few over jubilant fans celebrating an incredible day in their club's history. Good on them, hope they enjoy their win.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Exactly!!

I was at the 1980 Scottish Cup Final with my Dad. Was a horrible day and a truly terrifying experience. Absolutely NOTHING like that today, just a few over jubilant fans celebrating an incredible day in their club's history. Good on them, hope they enjoy their win.
		
Click to expand...

I am now educated. Next big win for my club and I will run on the pitch and chin a couple of opposing supporters. :clap:


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			I am now educated. Next big win for my club and I will run on the pitch and chin a couple of opposing supporters. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Thank goodness there was no extra time.......would have cut into the other big game.
Glasgow in the Pro 12.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

Well done HIBS , good game fair result and no complaints from me    Hibs fans the deserve right to celebrate.
 But there's always a minority of idiots in any losing side that will try to cause trouble.
 TBH  I've seen worse in an old folks home , after that bitch beat me at dominoes by cheating. knock knock. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2016)

Well chuffed for Hibs. Haven't seen the game but sounded a proper old fashioned final.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			What disgraceful scenes? A few folk running onto the pitch hardly qualifies as disgraceful in my book.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36292302

Hibs fans spilled onto the pitch in their thousands after the final whistle, with some running towards the Rangers end, where pockets of supporters broke to confront them.
Players and match officials were caught up in the pitch invasion, which eventually saw mounted police enter the pitch.
Both sides had to leave the field, with Rangers given their medals in the dressing room and Hibs waiting for the pitch to be cleared before they could emerge to collect the trophy.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			I am now educated. Next big win for my club and I will run on the pitch and chin a couple of opposing supporters. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You sound easily offended.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You sound easily offended.

Click to expand...

Only by stupidity


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			Only by stupidity 

Click to expand...

Well you're certainly qualified,  BTW  when are you coming to Glasgow.:smirk:


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Well you're certainly qualified,  BTW  when are you coming to Glasgow.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

QED.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Rugby is on soon.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			QED.
		
Click to expand...

NYD


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

Stats are interesting
Rangers 60% possession
Hibs Shots.........21-7
Hibs Shots on target 8-2.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Stats are interesting
Rangers 60% possession
Hibs Shots.........21-7
Hibs Shots on target 8-2.
		
Click to expand...

Best team on the day won, have already spoken to Rangers supporting friends who have said the same.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			QED.
		
Click to expand...

 You are welcome to a game at my gaff any-time and bring a few mates too. 
 As long is its not a full invasion, you'll all go home in one  Piece 
 BTW  the only invasive thing for me is surgery .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2016)

That's five different Scottish cup winners in the last five years.
Two for the first time and one for the first time since 1902.

Brilliant.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

The SFA are calling the scenes at the end of the match "appalling" and Police Scotland have said it was "totally unacceptable and inexcusable" and yet some on here are saying it was nothing and just some celebrations.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The SFA are calling the scenes at the end of the match "appalling" and Police Scotland have said it was "totally unacceptable and inexcusable" and yet some on here are saying it was nothing and just some celebrations.
		
Click to expand...

Seems Hibs fans invaded the pitch and assaulted rangers players and staff. Terrible way to take the shine off what was otherwise a great day for them.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The SFA are calling the scenes at the end of the match "appalling" and Police Scotland have said it was "totally unacceptable and inexcusable" and yet some on here are saying it was nothing and just some celebrations.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually watch the match celebrations ?.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Did you actually watch the match celebrations ?.
		
Click to expand...

I've got no problem with the "celebrations". It's the fighting, punching a police horse and allegedly assaulting Rangers players and staff that I take issue with.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've got no problem with the "celebrations". It's the fighting, punching a police horse and allegedly assaulting Rangers players and staff that I take issue with.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch it or actually see it ?.


----------



## 351DRIVER (May 21, 2016)

You have problems with people allegedly assaulting?

I have problems with all the forum posters in this thread that allegedly are murderers


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

Yes I watched it. And have also watched the clips that are all over Twitter and also you tube. If you choose to condone that behaviour then that's up to you.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

ger147 said:



			What disgraceful scenes? A few folk running onto the pitch hardly qualifies as disgraceful in my book.
		
Click to expand...

If it was Rangers or Celtic would you be of the same opinion?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			You have problems with people allegedly assaulting?

I have problems with *all the forum posters* in this thread that *allegedly are murderers*

Click to expand...

Ooooooh!!!! Which ones? Name names.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Doesn't matter if it was 2 or 200 people fighting, it was wrong and took the limelight off a fantastic game, it's making the headlines for the wrong reasons and should not be excused.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			You have problems with people allegedly assaulting?

I have problems with all the forum posters in this thread that allegedly are murderers
		
Click to expand...

Care to explain this post?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes I watched it. And have also watched the clips that are all over Twitter and also you tube. If you choose to condone that behaviour then that's up to you.
		
Click to expand...

There was almost the same amount of security staff, police and police horses on the park as there were Rangers fans. 

I don't condone anything , but clips do get edited to enhance the story. 

Nod nod wink wink , to that blind horse .:smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Give over.......just sheer joy at winning.
Great game by the two Scottish Championship sides, how real football is meant to be played.

Brilliant refereeing BTW.
Great result for the Hibees from a Jambo
		
Click to expand...

And from a Teddy Bear :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2016)

Congratulations Hibs, dont let the haters try to spoil your day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2016)

Reports in the so predictable unionist Scottish press that Kenny Miller had been knocked out by a Hibs fan.

Kenny's wife tweets that he was not involved in any trouble and for folk not to believe the lies, in fact a couple of Hibs fans shook his hand, class act.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 22, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Reports in the so predictable unionist Scottish press that Kenny Miller had been knocked out by a Hibs fan.

Kenny's wife tweets that he was not involved in any trouble and for folk not to believe the lies, in fact a couple of Hibs fans shook his hand, class act.
		
Click to expand...

That's just plain daft since the tv coverage clearly showed him walking off the pitch at the end while the hibs fans ran on. Which paper was this?


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 22, 2016)

Great game and we'll done to Hibs for getting the monkey off their back.


----------



## Simbo (May 22, 2016)

Hibs deserved to win, Rangers were shocking defending. 

There is clear photos/video evidence of both lee Wallace and wes foderingham being punched and pushed. This isn't over exuberance it's assault. I can understand the supporters running on the pitch,  but assaulting players and staff is disgraceful.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Give over.......just sheer joy at winning.
Great game by the two Scottish Championship sides, how real football is meant to be played.

Brilliant refereeing BTW.
Great result for the Hibees from a Jambo
		
Click to expand...

Digging up the pitch, wrecking the goalposts and fighting is sheer joy? I definitely did it wrong when Middlesbrough won promotion a couple of weeks back.



pauldj42 said:



			Doesn't matter if it was 2 or 200 people fighting, it was wrong and took the limelight off a fantastic game, it's making the headlines for the wrong reasons and should not be excused.
		
Click to expand...

Is 100% correct.


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 22, 2016)

Have seen a couple of clips, not from TV but from phones in the Rangers end near each corner. Looks to me like maybe a few dozen Hibs fans were trying to goad the Rangers fans (95% of the Hibs fans stayed at their end). The Rangers fans reacted, no more than a hundred or so and a number of fights broke out. More skirmishes than full on battles tbh. A couple of verses of some song which I couldn't really make out except for the odd reference to Fenian......par for the course I suppose. then the horses came on and order was restored. As usual the media have made far too much of it but that doesn't detract from the lack of crowd control. Could have been a lot worse so a proper investigation is certainly warranted.

Great win for Hibs.


----------



## Foxholer (May 22, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			What a great game. As a Englishman and totally neutral I throughly enjoyed this battle. *No foul play or play acting. *Just two teams battling for a trophy that means so much to both clubs. 5 goals and sheer entertainment. Hope the English version is just as good. Thanks Hibs and Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Football has a post-match disciplinary review procedure that seems to have eliminated/greatly some of scourges of the game that are still present in the English game! I'd love to see the FA put such a procedure in place!


----------



## User62651 (May 22, 2016)

As a neutral it was a good game for a final I agree, injury time winner is always good, can't be bothered with extra time /pens, 90 mins is enough for me. Fans got  a bit excited, the few neds that did have a physical go at Rangers players need identified and get some jail time imo, the pitch invasion is understandable for a team with a big support that doesn't win much but for a few it turned into something more sinister. Some Rangers fans reacted but I would lay the blame for the bother firmly at Hibs fans this time. Media went a bit OTT imo, behaviour of a few idiots didn't detract from the memory of the game for me.


----------



## Simbo (May 22, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			As a neutral it was a good game for a final I agree, injury time winner is always good, can't be bothered with extra time /pens, 90 mins is enough for me. Fans got  a bit excited, the few neds that did have a physical go at Rangers players need identified and get some jail time imo, the pitch invasion is understandable for a team with a big support that doesn't win much but for a few it turned into something more sinister. Some Rangers fans reacted but I would lay the blame for the bother firmly at Hibs fans this time. Media went a bit OTT imo, behaviour of a few idiots didn't detract from the memory of the game for me.
		
Click to expand...

 Who would you blame?


----------



## User62651 (May 23, 2016)

Simbo said:



			Who would you blame?
		
Click to expand...

Think I already answered that!

_"As a neutral it was a good game for a final I agree, injury time winner  is always good, can't be bothered with extra time /pens, 90 mins is  enough for me. Fans got  a bit excited, the few neds that did have a  physical go at Rangers players need identified and get some jail time  imo, the pitch invasion is understandable for a team with a big support  that doesn't win much but for a few it turned into something more  sinister. Some Rangers fans reacted but *I would lay the blame for the  bother firmly at Hibs fans this time*. Media went a bit OTT imo,  behaviour of a few idiots didn't detract from the memory of the game for  me."_


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2016)

Fyldewhite said:



			Have seen a couple of clips, not from TV but from phones in the Rangers end near each corner. Looks to me like maybe a few dozen Hibs fans were trying to goad the Rangers fans (95% of the Hibs fans stayed at their end). The Rangers fans reacted, no more than a hundred or so and a number of fights broke out. More skirmishes than full on battles tbh. A couple of verses of some song which I couldn't really make out except for the odd reference to Fenian......par for the course I suppose. then the horses came on and order was restored. As usual the media have made far too much of it but that doesn't detract from the lack of crowd control. Could have been a lot worse so a proper investigation is certainly warranted.

Great win for Hibs. 

Click to expand...

Spot on.....


----------



## Simbo (May 23, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Think I already answered that!

_"As a neutral it was a good game for a final I agree, injury time winner  is always good, can't be bothered with extra time /pens, 90 mins is  enough for me. Fans got  a bit excited, the few neds that did have a  physical go at Rangers players need identified and get some jail time  imo, the pitch invasion is understandable for a team with a big support  that doesn't win much but for a few it turned into something more  sinister. Some Rangers fans reacted but *I would lay the blame for the  bother firmly at Hibs fans this time*. Media went a bit OTT imo,  behaviour of a few idiots didn't detract from the memory of the game for  me."_

Click to expand...

Misread that, my apologies.


----------



## Simbo (May 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Spot on.....
		
Click to expand...

You never miss a chance to have a dig at Rangers do you!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2016)

Simbo said:



			You never miss a chance to have a dig at Rangers do you!!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the club and fans do seem to give me lots of opportunity, the present manager and team are quite decent though. [As I have said on quite a few occasions.]


----------



## Val (May 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In fairness the club and fans do seem to give me lots of opportunity, the present manager and team are quite decent though. [As I have said on quite a few occasions.]
		
Click to expand...

1 win in 8 games would suggest he's got something wrong currently.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2016)

Val said:



			1 win in 8 games would suggest he's got something wrong currently.
		
Click to expand...

Playing well though, good positive attacking football.
There really is not a lot of difference between the bottom 11 in the SPL and the top 5 in the championship nowadays.
20 team SPL?


----------



## davidy233 (May 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Playing well though, good positive attacking football.
There really is not a lot of difference between the bottom 11 in the SPL and the top 5 in the championship nowadays.
20 team SPL?
		
Click to expand...

Oh there is - there's a massive difference between 12th in the Premiership (it's not the SPL anymore) and the teams above them


----------



## chippa1909 (May 23, 2016)

Does anyone ever stop to think that when a substantial amount of a club's fans take delight in singing that they're "up to the knees in Fenian blood, surrender or you'll die", might just make people just a wee bit angry?


----------



## Simbo (May 24, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Does anyone ever stop to think that when a substantial amount of a club's fans take delight in singing that they're "up to the knees in Fenian blood, surrender or you'll die", might just make people just a wee bit angry?
		
Click to expand...

This is what everyone keeps trying to twist it back to. Rangers fans sang a naughty song. While trying to confidently look past hibs fans attacking players!!!! 
Here's mobile phone footage from the Rangers end, this is "exuberance" this is celebrating a win, sorry but this is goading and inciting a riot! After losing a final not many sets of fans wouldn't have reacted to this. 
https://youtu.be/I5PORBIoeSY

There s a 7 year old kid there trying to drag his father away and the father forcing him to bless himself in front of Rangers fans. What a poor excuse for a father.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 24, 2016)

Long Suffering Hibs fan here 

I've missed 4 games all season, I went to the cup replay in Inverness midweek 2 days after we had lost the League Cup Final in the last minute to RC.I ran a bus to Hampden on Saturday too. I love my club.

Saturday was easily the greatest day of my life ( not including kids/wedding etc)A terrific game of football, conducted in a great way by both teams throughout the game- lots of players in each team support the opposition an get on well.

A few observations:

I was on the pitch at full time. I've never been on a pitch post match, but winning The SC means something to Hibs I don't think any other fan can understand. I took a sod of grass but I stayed well beside the South Stand where my seat was. There was no malice in the action of 95+% of those folk on the pitch.

No football player should be assaulted by a football fan. The Sevco goalie was pushed- not very hard- by an idiot who should be banned. Lee Wallace (Hibby) seemed to be involved with a daftie too, I hope he gets done also.

Did anyone mention the Rangers wearing official swinging a kick at Liam Henderson?

*But the single worst thing that happened on Saturday hasn't been mentioned here. Did anyone see the two Rangers supporters attempting to take the small Hibs supporting child back into the Rangers end? Child abduction is *probably* more serious than some fighting?*

Then songs about Allan Stubbs Fenian Bast*** or The Rangers supporters being up to their knees in fenian blood?

I only mention those two last things because the press release from Rangers verges on the comedy, the irony of it from a club that wrecked a city centre when a TV broke, who invaded our pitch on helicopter Sunday is incredible.

I'll take no lectures from anyone who supports that club on decorum or how to conduct yourselves.And it's been heartening to see across the board support from every other club in Scotland since Saturday.

The press release got one thing right: no one in Scotland likes you, you're a disease.

Anyway, you're defence is terrified, STOKESIES ON FIRE.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 24, 2016)

Simbo said:



			This is what everyone keeps trying to twist it back to. Rangers fans sang a naughty song. While trying to confidently look past hibs fans attacking players!!!! 
Here's mobile phone footage from the Rangers end, this is "exuberance" this is celebrating a win, sorry but this is goading and inciting a riot! After losing a final not many sets of fans wouldn't have reacted to this. 
https://youtu.be/I5PORBIoeSY

There s a 7 year old kid there trying to drag his father away and the father forcing him to bless himself in front of Rangers fans. What a poor excuse for a father.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any evidence at all of Rangers players being assaulted (other than someone giving the keeper a wee shove?). Funny how in this day and age there has been no photos of injuries or video of any player being struck. The minority of hibs fans who went to the rangers end to goad them were out of order, but most of the footage I have seen has shown Rangers fans battering the Hibees 

- e.g. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnPd1HlGYBY


----------



## davidy233 (May 24, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Long Suffering Hibs fan here 

Did anyone mention the Rangers wearing official swinging a kick at Liam Henderson?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly for your post it wasn't Liam Henderson - it was a fan


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 24, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			Sadly for your post it wasn't Liam Henderson - it was a fan
		
Click to expand...

That's alright then.


----------



## davidy233 (May 24, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			That's alright then.
		
Click to expand...

No of course not - but pointing out that it's rubbish is - exactly the sort of entrenched gut reaction crap getting thrown about by both sets of fans since Saturday- and your post which starts off excellently degenerates into that by the end.

I'm delighted with your cup win BTW - I know a couple of your players reasonably well.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Long Suffering Hibs fan here 

I've missed 4 games all season, I went to the cup replay in Inverness midweek 2 days after we had lost the League Cup Final in the last minute to RC.I ran a bus to Hampden on Saturday too. I love my club.

Saturday was easily the greatest day of my life ( not including kids/wedding etc)A terrific game of football, conducted in a great way by both teams throughout the game- lots of players in each team support the opposition an get on well.

A few observations:

I was on the pitch at full time. I've never been on a pitch post match, but winning The SC means something to Hibs I don't think any other fan can understand. I took a sod of grass but I stayed well beside the South Stand where my seat was. There was no malice in the action of 95+% of those folk on the pitch.

No football player should be assaulted by a football fan. The Sevco goalie was pushed- not very hard- by an idiot who should be banned. Lee Wallace (Hibby) seemed to be involved with a daftie too, I hope he gets done also.

Did anyone mention the Rangers wearing official swinging a kick at Liam Henderson?

*But the single worst thing that happened on Saturday hasn't been mentioned here. Did anyone see the two Rangers supporters attempting to take the small Hibs supporting child back into the Rangers end? Child abduction is *probably* more serious than some fighting?*

Then songs about Allan Stubbs Fenian Bast*** or The Rangers supporters being up to their knees in fenian blood?

I only mention those two last things because the press release from Rangers verges on the comedy, the irony of it from a club that wrecked a city centre when a TV broke, who invaded our pitch on helicopter Sunday is incredible.

I'll take no lectures from anyone who supports that club on decorum or how to conduct yourselves.And it's been heartening to see across the board support from every other club in Scotland since Saturday.

The press release got one thing right: no one in Scotland likes you, you're a disease.

Anyway, you're defence is terrified, STOKESIES ON FIRE.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty stupid admitting on a forum you invaded the pitch and either vandalised the pitch or took property (pitch) away which is theft. Muppet.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 24, 2016)

Loving the irony of THE Rangers fans crying and moaning about Hibs fans reaction after the game. 

Same fans who trashed Manchester, caused riots and assaulted hundreds of people. However we can and should forget that as that was the OLD Rangers, not this new mob!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Pretty stupid admitting on a forum you invaded the pitch and either vandalised the pitch or took property (pitch) away which is theft. Muppet.
		
Click to expand...

lol. As if I care what folk on here think about what I did. Call the cops, be a grass like Lee Wallace. Loser.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 25, 2016)

Rangers have their share of knuckledraggers as per probably every football club in the world. The vast majority just want to support their team, as per every other club as well. 

They've had their share of terrible incidents in the past, the continuing sectarian singing is an embarrassment. They've been rightly punished in the past and no doubt will be again in the future.

Here's the thing. The revisionism about the events on Saturday is staggering and the complete whataboutery and deflection is appalling. We all saw what happened and, on this occasion, it wasn't the rangers fans responsible for the trouble. Some of them reacted and hopefully they will also be identified and held to account.

I have a soft spot for hibs and, living in Edinburgh these days, I go to more of their games than rangers ones but everyone trying to justify what happened and shift the blame needs to get real. I don't doubt that the majority of those on the pitch were just reacting in the moment and had no ill intent but it doesn't excuse the actions of the rest.

I haven't seen either of the specific incidents mentioned but I can certainly understand why Rangers staff might have been trying to protect their players from assault from hibs fans. The child thing is entirely different and very disturbing, if true, but probably not much to do with football. I very much hope those individuals can be traced.


----------



## bigslice (May 25, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Loving the irony of THE Rangers fans crying and moaning about Hibs fans reaction after the game. 

Same fans who trashed Manchester, caused riots and assaulted hundreds of people. However we can and should forget that as that was the OLD Rangers, not this new mob!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

The real fans of football were in the stadium, and had no idea of the 'riot' happening elsewhere. What was sickening was the numerous assaults i witnessed by ra polis that nite. The walk back was intimidating as ra polis were itching to get there batons out. It was like they were trolling for an argument


----------



## Val (May 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Rangers have their share of knuckledraggers as per probably every football club in the world. The vast majority just want to support their team, as per every other club as well. 

They've had their share of terrible incidents in the past, the continuing sectarian singing is an embarrassment. They've been rightly punished in the past and no doubt will be again in the future.

Here's the thing. The revisionism about the events on Saturday is staggering and the complete whataboutery and deflection is appalling. We all saw what happened and, on this occasion, it wasn't the rangers fans responsible for the trouble. Some of them reacted and hopefully they will also be identified and held to account.

I have a soft spot for hibs and, living in Edinburgh these days, I go to more of their games than rangers ones but everyone trying to justify what happened and shift the blame needs to get real. I don't doubt that the majority of those on the pitch were just reacting in the moment and had no ill intent but it doesn't excuse the actions of the rest.

I haven't seen either of the specific incidents mentioned but I can certainly understand why Rangers staff might have been trying to protect their players from assault from hibs fans. The child thing is entirely different and very disturbing, if true, but probably not much to do with football. I very much hope those individuals can be traced.
		
Click to expand...

I have just seen footage of the young lad being pulled away, it's shocking to see.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2016)

Val said:



			I have just seen footage of the young lad being pulled away, it's shocking to see.
		
Click to expand...

https://mobile.twitter.com/GavinMcCafferty/status/734743305783771138


----------



## User62651 (May 25, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Rangers have their share of knuckledraggers as per probably every football club in the world. The vast majority just want to support their team, as per every other club as well. 

They've had their share of terrible incidents in the past, the continuing sectarian singing is an embarrassment. They've been rightly punished in the past and no doubt will be again in the future.

Here's the thing. The revisionism about the events on Saturday is staggering and the complete whataboutery and deflection is appalling. We all saw what happened and, on this occasion, it wasn't the rangers fans responsible for the trouble. Some of them reacted and hopefully they will also be identified and held to account.

I have a soft spot for hibs and, living in Edinburgh these days, I go to more of their games than rangers ones but everyone trying to justify what happened and shift the blame needs to get real. I don't doubt that the majority of those on the pitch were just reacting in the moment and had no ill intent but it doesn't excuse the actions of the rest.

I haven't seen either of the specific incidents mentioned but I can certainly understand why Rangers staff might have been trying to protect their players from assault from hibs fans. The child thing is entirely different and very disturbing, if true, but probably not much to do with football. I very much hope those individuals can be traced.
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral I would say this is a sensible take on events, thats' how I saw it. Re the big guy picking up the kid, no idea what he's doing....hostage taking? Doesnt appear to harm him but weird.


----------



## Val (May 25, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			As a neutral I would say this is a sensible take on events, thats' how I saw it. Re the big guy picking up the kid, no idea what he's doing....hostage taking? Doesnt appear to harm him but weird.

Click to expand...

Doesn't appear harm? It's not his kid and he's on the park looking for a fight. What else is it?


----------



## patricks148 (May 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Doesn't appear harm? It's not his kid and he's on the park looking for a fight. What else is it?
		
Click to expand...

perhaps he is just a good citizen concerned for the child's safety and was taking him out of harms way??


----------



## Jacko_G (May 25, 2016)

bigslice said:



			The real fans of football were in the stadium, and had no idea of the 'riot' happening elsewhere. What was sickening was the numerous assaults i witnessed by ra polis that nite. The walk back was intimidating as ra polis were itching to get there batons out. It was like they were trolling for an argument
		
Click to expand...


So it's just the real fans in the stadiums that sign about "fenian blood". 

SPL has been a less hostile place the last 3 years without THE Rangers.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 25, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			perhaps he is just a good citizen concerned for the child's safety and was taking him out of harms way??
		
Click to expand...

This, or is it because he's got a Rangers shirt on he's obviously looking to abduct a kid?


----------



## patricks148 (May 25, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			This, or is it because he's got a Rangers shirt on he's obviously looking to abduct a kid?
		
Click to expand...

he might be a hibs fan that likes blue?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 25, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			SPL has been a less hostile place the last 3 years without THE Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

Even if that is true it is far too simplistic to place all the blame for any increased hostility solely on Rangers. It wasn't rangers fans that instigated trouble on Saturday and it wasn't Rangers fans that kicked off at fir park last year.

Time to stop demonising them.


----------



## User62651 (May 25, 2016)

Val said:



			Doesn't appear harm? It's not his kid and he's on the park looking for a fight. What else is it?
		
Click to expand...

What else is it?  - Well he could've hit him or kicked him if he wanted to but he didn't he picked him up, that's why it was a bit strange, he is not fighting with the child nor does he pursue the child, I'm not condoning his actions, they're wrong, but people just seem to make things up, moving him out the way may well have been the man's intention.


----------



## AMcC (May 25, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			So it's just the real fans in the stadiums that sign about "fenian blood". 

SPL has been a less hostile place the last 3 years without THE Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

The singing of " The Billy Boys" has been much reduced in the last few years to such a point that it is hardly heard at any games, and even when it is sung the offending words were being replaced with " in EBTs",
Who says Rangers fans don't have a sense of humour.

As Karen has already said they haven't instigated any of the last two incidents, but had they not been as restrained both could have turned out an awful lot worse.

I was a 14 year old, at Hampden for the 1980 Cup Final and was at the bus heading home before we had heard anything had happened, but that didn't stop my parents being worried silly having seen it on tv


----------



## davidy233 (May 25, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			lol. As if I care what folk on here think about what I did. Call the cops, be a grass like Lee Wallace. Loser.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody will have to call the cops and Lee Wallace didn't need to 'grass' anyone - it's pretty hard to avoid being caught on camera on the pitch at a Hampden cup final - if you are photographed by Getty, SNS, Associated Press, The Sun, The Record or any photographed/filmed by any of the many other media outlets/plocie surveillance then I'd guess you'll be getting a visit at some point as the police have said that they will pursue all those involved in the violence on both sides (and Rangers fans who went on the pitch are just as guilty as the Hibees) and also those who caused criminal damage to the pitch.

And if you do get convicted then you won't be going to watch your team again for a good while - Hibs will come down hard on everyone who was out of order.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 25, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			lol. As if I care what folk on here think about what I did. Call the cops, be a grass like Lee Wallace. Loser.
		
Click to expand...

So I assume that if I saw someone punch your mother/sister/daughter in the face knocking them out or putting them in a coma you wouldn't want me to tell the police who did it due to your apparent dislike of someone being a "grass"?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			Nobody will have to call the cops and Lee Wallace didn't need to 'grass' anyone - it's pretty hard to avoid being caught on camera on the pitch at a Hampden cup final - if you are photographed by Getty, SNS, Associated Press, The Sun, The Record or any photographed/filmed by any of the many other media outlets/plocie surveillance then I'd guess you'll be getting a visit at some point as the police have said that they will pursue all those involved in the violence on both sides (and Rangers fans who went on the pitch are just as guilty as the Hibees) and also those who caused criminal damage to the pitch.

And if you do get convicted then you won't be going to watch your team again for a good while - Hibs will come down hard on everyone who was out of order.
		
Click to expand...

You're awfy confused. I went on the pitch, I took a sod of grass, I wasn't involved in any violence.But you think the police will hunt me down and charge me with what? Stealing a bit of turf? Keep taking the pills sunshine (on Leith).

And I bet you anything Hibs won't do a thing about the likes of me.A season ticket holder, player sponsor,shareholder and bus convener.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So I assume that if I saw someone punch your mother/sister/daughter in the face knocking them out or putting them in a coma you wouldn't want me to tell the police who did it due to your apparent dislike of someone being a "grass"?
		
Click to expand...

Because that's a like for like comparison. Stay off the meds....my grass comment was a direct reference to what the ref said to Wallace on Saturday, it might have gone over your head.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			he might be a hibs fan that likes blue?
		
Click to expand...

I saw a Hibby wearing a maroon jacket on Saturday. Some folk are weirdos.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 25, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Because that's a like for like comparison. Stay off the meds....my grass comment was a direct reference to what the ref said to Wallace on Saturday, it might have gone over your head.
		
Click to expand...

So it's ok in your book to be a "grass" in some situations but not others?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So it's ok in your book to be a "grass" in some situations but not others?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're possibly missing the nuance in my post. Are you OK there pal? Mibbe a wee lie down might help?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 25, 2016)

https://medium.com/@Scarlet_Lady10/its-class-stupid-6e28cc0f74b4#.szq91s3t5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 25, 2016)

Well with the agressive nature of the posting I can see why it kicked off 

I'm also unsure why you seem to believe you are untouchable because of being a season ticket holder and share holder ( thought that would mean you behaviour expectation levels would be higher ). If you are caught on camera doing an act deemed illegal by the police ( including criminal damage and that could be taking a prize from the pitch ) then you being a season ticket holder would be irrelevant to both the police and the club. 

And pitch invasions are something that sees clubs get fined or worse

As for the child being grabbed - that is an awful thing to seen but what was he doing ?! Trying to move him but he looked like he was using him as a shield which itself is shocking. 

The other video of the Hibs fans goading is shocking - especially the bloke whose son is trying to get his father to move away - what a wonderful role model.

And then the assaults on the players and staff is shocking and the response from the Rangers fans is just as poor 

I hope all the people involved in the violence , incitement and anything else that caused an issue are banned from football for life - it's such a shame that the actions after the whistle have over shadowed the actual result. 

There is no justification for anyone's actions on the day after the whistle went. Celebrate in the stands simple as that


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 25, 2016)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I think you're possibly missing the nuance in my post. Are you OK there pal? Mibbe a wee lie down might help?
		
Click to expand...

There was no nuance to miss. Writing a post with nuance would require a level of intelligence that your following posts seem to indicate you don't possess. Insulting people for holding a different opinion to yourself is hardly displaying intelligence.

You said that someone reporting you to the police would be a "grass" (your word, not mine) but it would be different if the offence was different. I was just wondering at what level of offence, in your opinion, the distinction between being a grass and a witness was. For example, is reporting shop lifting being a grass but reporting a mugging being a witness?


----------



## bigslice (May 25, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			So it's just the real fans in the stadiums that sign about "fenian blood". 

SPL has been a less hostile place the last 3 years without THE Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

"

I dont remember what songs were sung at manchester, i was too busy watching the game.  Ra polis battering fans leaving the stadium doesnt bother u? But signing does!! Might have to plod over some of ure previous postings "jacko".


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2016)

Thread is in danger of being pulled unless folk can discuss matters in a grown up manner without resorting to personal insults.
Some posts have been removed


----------



## Val (May 25, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			What else is it?  - Well he could've hit him or kicked him if he wanted to but he didn't he picked him up, that's why it was a bit strange, he is not fighting with the child nor does he pursue the child, I'm not condoning his actions, they're wrong, but people just seem to make things up, *moving him out the way may well have been the man's intention*.
		
Click to expand...

The guy blatantly runs up and grabs the lad under has arms from behind whilst he had his back to him. This guy of all the fans fighting on the park is the guy I'd love to see hung up. Shocking behaviour.


----------



## Farneyman (May 25, 2016)

Imagine if Scotland qualified for the Euros and all these Scottish fitba thugs were heading to France 

I reckon there will have been a few folk pulled into offices on Monday asked to explain their actions/photos from the match. Some sickening scenes and as for the "child catcher" I can't think of any suitable excuse having watched the footage a few times.


----------



## snell (May 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Imagine if Scotland qualified for the Euros
		
Click to expand...

I cant imagine that...and I have a really active imagination


----------



## Farneyman (May 25, 2016)

snell said:



			I cant imagine that...and I have a really active imagination     

Click to expand...

If only they increased the number to qualify to make it easier...oh wait a minute :whoo:


----------



## chippa1909 (May 25, 2016)

Simbo said:



			This is what everyone keeps trying to twist it back to. Rangers fans sang a naughty song. While trying to confidently look past hibs fans attacking players!!!! 
Here's mobile phone footage from the Rangers end, this is "exuberance" this is celebrating a win, sorry but this is goading and inciting a riot! After losing a final not many sets of fans wouldn't have reacted to this. 
https://youtu.be/I5PORBIoeSY

There s a 7 year old kid there trying to drag his father away and the father forcing him to bless himself in front of Rangers fans. What a poor excuse for a father.
		
Click to expand...

Arguing with a Gers fan is like playing chess with a pigeon, they'll knock the pieces over, **** on the board and strut around like they won


----------



## snell (May 25, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			If only they increased the number to qualify to make it easier...oh wait a minute :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Simbo (May 26, 2016)

Who knows why the guy picked up the young lad, I agree it was pretty strange,  if he had wanted to hit him though he could, have but he never. The Rangers guy has come onto the pitch looking for bother do you think he's changed his mind halfway across the pitch and decided to abduct a kid on to in front of 40000 witnesses?
Maybe he was trying to get the kid out of the way, where's the boy's father???
Theres the young lad on the right of that photo, looks like he's been down the Rangers end, been caught between the 2 sets of fans and been trying to get back to the hibs end, when the 4 hibs yobs were battering the guy on the ground, he's got a fright and started backing away from the fight back towards the rangers fans Just right before the Rangers guy lifted him up







Desperate attempt to shift blame by trying to claim he was "abducting" him


----------



## chippa1909 (May 28, 2016)

Decent article..

http://wingsoverscotland.com/amongst-the-bears/


----------



## Jacko_G (May 30, 2016)

bigslice said:



			"

I dont remember what songs were sung at manchester, i was too busy watching the game.  Ra polis battering fans leaving the stadium doesnt bother u? But signing does!! Might have to plod over some of ure previous postings "jacko".
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember songs, understandable given the result.

Regards the police - funny how Rangers are always wronged. I've been in Spain with Celtic where the police are regarded as being heavy handed and baton happy yet never experienced any issues. Go looking for trouble and associate with trouble then you can't complain about the consequences. However anyone with a decent amount of common sense can extract themselves from a situation they're not comfortable with.

Going back to what I said earlier about the SPL being a less poisonous place the last few seasons without THE Rangers I was at the Football in Five Images event with Stuart Cosgrove and Graham Spiers last week (actually very good and entertaining) and even Spiers picked up on this and he believes the SPL will be a more hostile environment next season.

HH.


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Don't remember songs, understandable given the result.

Regards the police - funny how Rangers are always wronged. I've been in Spain with Celtic where the police are regarded as being heavy handed and baton happy yet never experienced any issues. Go looking for trouble and associate with trouble then you can't complain about the consequences. However anyone with a decent amount of common sense can extract themselves from a situation they're not comfortable with.

So u never experienced it when in spain, well i did experiance it in manchester. Just to clarify are u saying i went to manchester looking for trouble? As ive said earlier real fans of football were in the stadium.  The bit about common sense uve no idea. The fans in the stadium were corralled back to city centre by a massive corridor of boys in blue wae there batman outfits on with batons. There was no chance of getting out of it. I was shaking in fear awaiting the some jumped up polis taking a swing , which i saw happening numerous times.
I will say god help scotland next season as it will be a more hostile environment, which noone wants. Well maybe the polis do
Going back to what I said earlier about the SPL being a less poisonous place the last few seasons without THE Rangers I was at the Football in Five Images event with Stuart Cosgrove and Graham Spiers last week (actually very good and entertaining) and even Spiers picked up on this and he believes the SPL will be a more hostile environment next season.ne:

HH.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2016)

bigslice said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Forget the wavy hands for some reason my reply was too short


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2016)

Stubbs off to Rotherham
Strange move, seems like de-motion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Stubbs off to Rotherham
Strange move, seems like de-motion.
		
Click to expand...

Where as it's clearly a step up going from the Scottish First Div to the Champ.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Stubbs off to Rotherham
Strange move, seems like de-motion.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a step up, Championship is stronger than Scottish Prem and he  didn't get that far.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2016)

Rotherhams highest attendance of 2016 was just over 11,000.
Hardly 'Big League' stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rotherhams highest attendance of 2016 was just over 11,000.
Hardly 'Big League' stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody said 'Big League' just bigger than the Scottish First Division, Bournemouth have an average of just over 11,00 and it would be the 4th highest in the Scottish Prem last season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rotherhams highest attendance of 2016 was just over 11,000.
Hardly 'Big League' stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I was unaware the attendance was a key factor in the level of football being played 

Moving from Hibs in the Scottish First Division to Rotherham in the Championship is a step forward in his career and a step up in level - he obviously thinks so as well hence he has made the move.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 1, 2016)

I really hate the way these threads descend into arguments about whether Scottish football is better than English football. It isn't, we know it, let it go. 

Nothing Stubbs could do with hibs would surpass what he did this season so it's only natural he should move. Chances are he'll be the latest manager to be semi-successful in Scotland and then fall off the radar down south.


----------



## Val (Jun 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Stubbs off to Rotherham
Strange move, seems like de-motion.
		
Click to expand...

Step down in club size but step up in standard of football and test as a manager.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I really hate the way these threads descend into arguments about whether Scottish football is better than English football. It isn't, we know it, let it go.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Try living down here, painful at times! :rofl:

As Val said, smaller club in a better league. Tough gig in the Championship aswell, such a competitive league.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I really hate the way these threads descend into arguments about whether Scottish football is better than English football. It isn't, we know it, let it go. 

Nothing Stubbs could do with hibs would surpass what he did this season so it's only natural he should move. Chances are he'll be the latest manager to be semi-successful in Scotland and then fall off the radar down south.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Karen, I bit and should've known better, however it didn't descend into an argument, it was started by the initial post.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems an easy out for Stubbs, his remit at Rotherham wil be to stay in the Championship, not that big an ask, and as the Championship is the 5th or 6th biggest league in the world w.r.t. revenues its clear he'll get a decent hike in salary too. His remit at Hibs is you absolutely must get promotion, now with only one automatic promotion place (badly wrong imo) that has proved too hard for him with both Rangers and Hearts to get past, next season he has Dundee Utd and Falkirk to compete with so difficult again, little money in the second tier of Scottish football so not a hard call to make. Stubbs is English so will be nearer to family working in England although I would argue, maybe biasedly, that Edinburgh is a nicer spot than Rotherham to live in....although Stubbs will probably live in Harrogate or somewhere well-heeled like that I expect!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2016)

I wonder if Yogi will be back at Hibs.........Fate and timing is sometimes strange.
I have always rated him as a good manager of young players.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I was unaware the attendance was a key factor in the level of football being played 

Moving from Hibs in the Scottish First Division to Rotherham in the Championship is a step forward in his career and a step up in level - he obviously thinks so as well hence he has made the move.
		
Click to expand...

Career move? if you spoke to his wife she'd correct you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Career move? if you spoke to his wife she'd correct you.
		
Click to expand...

Pardon ? Care to expand ?


----------



## StuartD (Jun 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pardon ? Care to expand ?
		
Click to expand...

I believe his family never moved to Scotland when he took the Hibs job


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 3, 2016)

StuartD said:



			I believe his family never moved to Scotland when he took the Hibs job
		
Click to expand...

He's got no idea ... Google, open gob and talk cr@p.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			He's got no idea ... Google, open gob and talk cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

Cut out the insults please 

Have you spoke to his wife to confirm that the only reason he has moved from Hibs to Rotherham is because of her ? If not then you know as much as the next person 

My opinion was that moving from Hibs to Rotherham is a step forward in his managerial career and I believe that's why has taken the move. You can disagree with that by all means but please respect other people's right to have a differing opinion without offering derogatory comments ( something you appear to struggle to comprehend )


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 4, 2016)

Hibs are an also-ran team. Rotherham are similar but with far greater resources and a bigger platform.

Stubbs certainly hasn't got a great managerial record and I'd argue Tommy Wright at St Johnstone has achieved more. 

Hopefully Hibs under a new manager will come season. SPL needs it's "big" clubs in the top division.


----------

